# WinXP Bootdisk



## Dommas (11. April 2002)

Hallo Leute
Wie kann ich eine XP-Boot-disk (oder CD) machen? Lässt sich das in WinXP machen? Ich hab gehört, NTFS akzeptiert keine gewöhnlichen Startdisketten mehr (so zum Formatieren etc.)

Weiss jemand Rat? Thx


----------



## Vitalis (12. April 2002)

lol wußte gar nicht, daß es sowas gibt.. schau mal:

http://www.bootdisk.info/


----------



## Dommas (12. April 2002)

Danke für den Tipp -
die Seite wäre an und für sich nicht schlecht, doch leider finde ich keine Infos über eine XP-Boot-Disk und ab und zu gibt die Seite Fehlermeldungen aus. Ansonsten ist sie aber doch recht nützlich!


----------



## dfd1 (12. April 2002)

Ich habe das mal aus der Win XP-Hilfe herauskopiert:

To create an MS-DOS startup disk
The MS-DOS startup disk you create will allow you to boot into MS-DOS.

Insert a floppy disk into your computer's floppy drive. 
Open My Computer, and then click the floppy disk drive to select it. 
On the File menu, point to the name of the floppy drive, and then click Format. 
Under Format options, click Create an MS-DOS startup disk. 
Click Start. 
 Important

Creating an MS-DOS startup disk erases all information on the floppy disk. 
 Notes

To open My Computer, click Start, and then click My Computer. 
The MS-DOS startup disk only allows the system to boot into an MS-DOS prompt. The disk contains no additional tools.

Denke, das reicht.


----------



## Dommas (12. April 2002)

Jawoll! Das war gerade das Richtige  Vielen Dank!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Die wird dir aber nicht viel bringen, da du mit der nicht formatieren kannst oder andere gescheite Operationen.


----------



## Dommas (12. April 2002)

Sag nicht sowas! Gerade dafür brauch ich ja soeine Diskette... Weisst du, ob es mit einer Win98-Disk geht (formatieren)? Das ist alles was ich brauche, eine DOS-Oberfläche zum HD formatieren...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Nep das geht leider auch nicht. Win98 ist zu alt und ein ganz anderes System. Mit der kannst du nur 98 und ME Systeme formatieren.
Auf der XP (Boot) ist glaub ich noch nichteinmal format drauf!
Ich mach es immer mit PartitionMagic. Das Programm lohnt sich für <b>jeden</b>.
Damit kannste sogar Partitionen in Windows verkleinern ohne Dateiverlust, komprimieren, partitionieren, formatieren, konvertieren, verwalten, teilen, zusammenfügen usw. Alles ist möglich.


----------



## Dommas (12. April 2002)

Warte mal, ich glaube ich hab das was vergessen zu sagen. Wenn ich meine HD im FAT32-Format habe, kann ich sie mit einer Win98-Startdisk formatieren, kein Problem. Mein Problem (welches zur Suche einer XP-Disk führte) ist, dass ich jetzt NTFS "draufhabe" und jemand hat mir gesagt, man könne die HD dann nicht mehr so einfach formatieren ?! Also muss ich eine Form zum Formatieren finden, die auch bei NTFS geht.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Korrekt! Du hast es erfasst


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*hm...*

http://www.bootdisk.de . bootdisk-dateien für win xp ziehen, auf diskette machen, dann rechner von diskette booten lassen und dann fdisk starten (einfach fdisk eingeben).

dann kannst du formatieren. geht auch mit ntfs.


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2002)

*fdisk*

Wenn es seit Win 2k nicht geändert hat, ist das Programm fdsik "nur" zum Partitionieren...
Noch was zu den Stardisketten. Es braucht keine Fat-Partition auf der Festplatte..
Erstellt wird ein Ram-Drive, auf dem das Fat "läuft"... Also geht fdisk sogar mit einer Win98 Startdiskette. Hab's selber ausprobiert.


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*achso...*

achso, ich dachte, er wollte formatieren. aber ist ja egal. mit der startdiskette kann man ja noch andere sachen machen, als fdsik aufrufen.


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2002)

Am besten Formatiert er mit der Win XP CD, welche ja bootbar ist. Und wenn nicht, Win 98 Startdiskette, booten von CD. Sollte gehen...


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*hä...*

1. wieso ne win 98-bootdisk, wenn er xp hat ???
2. mit startdiskette von cd booten ???

er sollte wohl lieber die xp-diskette nehmen, die er aber gar nicht brauchen wird, da er ja mit der win xp-cd formatieren kann.


----------



## Dommas (15. April 2002)

Was ich will, ist formatieren - egal wie. Ich hab unter WinXP mit der Win98-Startdisk formatiert, und weil die Festplatte jetzt NTFS draufhat, dachte ich, das geht nicht mehr, so siehts aus...


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2002)

@Dommas
Machs mit der Win XP CD...

@nils11
Die Disk ist nur nötig, fals nicht vom CD-Rom gestartet werden kann. Und in diesem Fall nehm ich Win 98 Disk, da es nur 1 Disk ist, und nicht wie bei Win XP 4 oder 6 Disks....

Und noch eine kleine Korrektur von meiner Seite: Es heist nicht von CD booten, sondern: Mit CD-Rom Unterstützung starten...

Alles OK??


----------



## Dommas (15. April 2002)

Yes, sir!
Alles klar, das hab ich auch gedacht, wenn die Disk geht, dann die gute alte Win98-Disk... besser als mehrere XP-Disk. Na also, wenn ich mal wieder formatiert habe, sage ich Euch wie's ausgegangen ist


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. April 2002)

SO WIRD'S GEMACHT: Erstellen einer Startdiskette für eine NTFS- oder FAT-Partition mit Windows XP  


Titel des Originalartikels: Q305595: "HOW TO: Create a Boot Disk for an NTFS or FAT Partition with Windows XP" 

Die Informationen in diesem Artikel beziehen sich auf: 

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 

INHALT DIESER AUFGABE 
ZUSAMMENFASSUNG 
Anforderungen 
Erstellen einer Startdiskette mit einem Computer unter Windows XP 
Erstellen einer Startdiskette ohne einen Computer unter Windows XP 
Problembehandlung 
Beheben von Startproblemen mit Hilfe einer Startdiskette 

ZUSAMMENFASSUNG: 
Dieser Artikel beschreibt Schritt für Schritt das Erstellen einer Startdiskette für Windows XP, um auf ein Laufwerk mit einer fehlerhaften Startsequenz auf einem Computer mit Intel-Prozessor zuzugreifen. 

HINWEIS: Die Vorgehensweise bei RISC-Computern weicht von der hier beschriebenen ab und wird in diesem Artikel nicht berücksichtigt. 

Zurück zum Anfang

Anforderungen 
Eine leere Diskette. 
Die Windows XP-CD-ROM oder einen funktionsfähigen Windows XP-Computer. 
Zurück zum Anfang
Erstellen einer Startdiskette mit einem Computer unter Windows XP 
Formatieren Sie eine Diskette mit dem Formatierungsprogramm von Windows XP. Legen Sie eine Diskette in das Diskettenlaufwerk ein, und geben Sie an der Eingabeaufforderung beispielsweise format a: ein, und drücken Sie dann die EINGABETASTE. 
Kopieren Sie die Dateien Ntldr und Ntdetect.com aus dem Ordner I386 auf der Windows XP Setup-CD-ROM, auf der Windows XP Setup-Diskette oder von einem Computer, auf dem dieselbe Version von Windows XP ausgeführt wird wie auf dem Computer, auf den Sie mit der Startdiskette zugreifen möchten. 
Erstellen Sie eine Datei Boot.ini (oder kopieren Sie diese von einem Computer unter Windows XP), und bearbeiten Sie sie dann so, dass sie dem Computer entspricht, auf den Sie zugreifen möchten. Das folgende Beispiel bezieht sich auf ein IDE-Laufwerk mit einer Partition, auf dem Windows XP im Ordner \WINDOWS installiert ist, wobei der genaue Wert im Abschnitt [operating systems] von der Konfiguration des Windows XP-Computers abhängt, auf den Sie zugreifen möchten: 

 [boot loader]
 timeout=30
 Default= multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows

 [operating systems]
 multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows="Windows XP"

Wenn der Computer von einer SCSI-Festplatte gestartet wird, müssen Sie den Eintrag multi(0) durch scsi(0) ersetzen. Wenn Sie in der Datei Boot.ini den Eintrag scsi(x) verwenden, kopieren Sie den auf dem Computer verwendeten Gerätetreiber für den SCSI-Controller in das Stammverzeichnis der Setupdiskette, und benennen Sie diesen in Ntbootdd.sys um. Ändern Sie die Nummer disk(0), sodass sie der SCSI-ID der Festplatte entspricht, von der Sie starten möchten. Wenn Sie in der Datei Boot.ini den Eintrag multi(x) verwenden, müssen Sie diese Änderung nicht vornehmen. 
Starten Sie den Computer mit der Diskette, und melden Sie sich dann bei Windows XP an. 
Zurück zum Anfang
Erstellen einer Startdiskette ohne einen Computer unter Windows XP 
Anleitungen zum Downloaden und Erstellen von Windows XP-Setupdisketten unter Verwendung eines Computers unter Microsoft Windows 95, Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE) oder Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me) finden Sie im Artikel Q310994: 
Q310994 Obtaining Windows XP Setup Boot Disks 
Löschen Sie alle Dateien von der neu erstellten Setupdiskette 1. 
Kopieren Sie die Dateien Ntdetect.com und Ntldr aus dem Ordner I386 auf der Windows XP-CD-ROM auf die neue Diskette. 
Benennen Sie die Datei Ntldr in Setupldr.bin um. 
Erstellen Sie eine Datei Boot.ini. Das folgende Beispiel bezieht sich auf ein IDE-Laufwerk mit einer Partition, auf dem Windows XP im Ordner \WINDOWS installiert ist, wobei der genaue Wert im Abschnitt [operating systems] von der Konfiguration des Windows XP-Computers abhängt, den Sie starten möchten: 

   [boot loader]
   timeout=30
   Default= multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows

   [operating systems]
   multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows="Windows XP"

Wenn der Computer von einer SCSI-Festplatte gestartet wird, müssen Sie den Eintrag multi(0) durch scsi(0) ersetzen. Wenn Sie in der Datei Boot.ini den Eintrag scsi(x) verwenden, kopieren Sie den auf dem Computer verwendeten Gerätetreiber für den SCSI-Controller in das Stammverzeichnis der Setupdiskette, und benennen Sie diesen in Ntbootdd.sys um. Ändern Sie die Nummer disk(0), sodass sie der SCSI-ID der Festplatte entspricht, von der Sie starten möchten. Wenn Sie in der Datei Boot.ini den Eintrag multi(x) verwenden, müssen Sie diese Änderung nicht vornehmen. 
Starten Sie den Computer mit der Diskette, und melden Sie sich dann bei Windows XP an. 
Zurück zum Anfang
Problembehandlung 
Wenn der Pfad für die Systemdateien falsch ist oder den Laufwerkbuchstaben enthält, wird möglicherweise die folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt: 
Windows XP konnte aufgrund des folgenden Problems bei der Startkonfiguration der ARC-Firmware nicht gestartet werden: 
ARC-Name für HAL und Systempfade wurden nicht richtig generiert. Weitere Informationen über ARC-Konfigurationsoptionen finden Sie in der Windows-Dokumentation und in den Referenzhandbüchern dieses Computers Fehler beim Neustart des Computers. 
Wenn ein falscher SCSI-Treiber ausgewählt wurde oder die Datei Ntbootdd.sys nicht vorhanden ist, erhalten Sie möglicherweise die folgende Fehlermeldung: 
Windows XP konnte aufgrund eines Konfigurationsproblems bei einem Datenträger nicht gestartet werden.. Vom ausgewählten Startdatenträger konnte nicht gelesen werden. Überprüfen Sie Startpfad und Datenträgerhardware. Informieren Sie sich in der Windows-Dokumentation über die Hardwarefestplattenkonfiguration, und ziehen Sie die Hardwarereferenzhandbücher für zusätzliche Informationen zu Rate. Fehler beim Neustart des Computers. 
Zurück zum Anfang
Beheben von Startproblemen mit Hilfe einer Startdiskette 
Sie können die Windows XP-Startdiskette zum Starten des Betriebssystems auf einem Computer unter Windows XP verwenden. Mit den Vorgehensweisen in diesem Artikel können Sie die folgenden Startprobleme umgehen: 
Beschädigter Bootsektor. 
Beschädigter MBR (Master Boot Record). 
Virenbefall. 
Fehlende oder beschädigte Datei Ntldr bzw. Ntdetect.com. 
Falscher Ntbootdd.sys-Treiber. 
Starten mit Hilfe des Abbildes einer getrennten Spiegelung. Beachten Sie, dass Sie hierzu möglicherweise die Datei Boot.ini bearbeiten müssen. 
Die folgenden Probleme können Sie mit dem Windows XP-Startdatenträger nicht beheben: 
Falsche oder beschädigte Gerätetreiber im Ordner System. 
Startprobleme nach dem Anzeigen des Windows XP-Startbildschirms (Osloader).


----------



## Dommas (15. April 2002)

Das nenn ich eine Anleitung  
Aber ich vertraue jetzt der Win98-Disk...


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*@bubibohnensack...*

@bubibohnensack: man kann sich auch einfach die dateien runterladen und auf ne diskette ziehen   .

und wenn du das nächste mal was von einer anderen seite kopierst: bitte mit genauen ©-verweis   .


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

@Dommas
Hat es funktioniert??


----------



## Dommas (19. April 2002)

Tja, ich hab mir alles nochmals angeschaut und ich bleibe bei der Win98-Disk - formatieren musste/wollte ich noch nicht, aber wenn es der Fall sein wird, werde ich das mal posten hier. Deshalb kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob's funktioniert hat  
Aber danke allen für die Tipss, ich hab die Posts ausgedruckt...


----------



## Dommas (20. April 2002)

Also, liebe Leute, hier mal ein Bericht  

*Win98-Startdisk*
Funktioniert bestens, das virtualle Laufwerk wird erstellt, Festplatte kann problemlos formatiert werden.

*WinXP-CD-ROM*
Funktioniert ebenfalls, unter "Reparieren" kann der Befehl Format auch ausgeführt und somit die Festplatte formatiert werden.

Das ist schon alles, zum Formatieren funktionieren also beide Möglichkeiten.

Viel Spass


----------



## bahianos (1. Februar 2005)

hallo ich glaube ich habe was du willst .ich selbst habe es schon lange gesucht.
    ich mache sehr oft eine neue installation vom XP weil es immer langsamer wird mit der zeit.
 ich habe ein raid controle und muss immer eine disk mit dem treiber bereit halten ,dann kommt noch die configuration "serial nummer zeitzone name und so weiter" das war für mich die hölle.aber jetzt ist es vorbei keine disk keine serial keinen namen nichts mehr .
    also das zauber tool heisst (xp-iso-builder_final) findest du hier  (http://www.winfuture.de/news,18581.html) mit diesem tool kannst du alles ins xp cd integrieren raidtreiber grafiktreiber serial name und du kannst auch diese info blase weg nehmen xp schneller machen aber vorsicht zuviele einstellung ist auch nicht so gut ich selbst habe 2 tage gebraucht bis ich mein special XP CD endlich bereit hatte ich empfehle eine cdrw zu benützen bis es klappt das tool ist einfach zu bedienen so ich hoffe es hilft dir. "SP2 kannst du auch integrieren"bei microsoft herunterladen. 
 so functioniert : copiere dein XP CD auf die festplatte dann starte das tool und suche deine XP copie auf der festplatte und dann folge die anweisung und nicht vergessen am ende 
 bootbare iso image erzeugen, dann brennen und fertig. viel spass bei deiner so zusagen eigene XP CD.


----------

